# Feedback Live-BuffCast



## Mive (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo,

am Dienstag war ja der erste Live-Cast und ich war seit 19:45 Uhr dabei. 

Erstens, die Idee war Super.
Die Probleme, sowas kann vorkommen, da beim testen wohl keine 100 Statisten verfügbar waren.^^
Die Soundqualität war, sagen wir, man konnte es verstehen.
Oliver klang ein wenig als würde er in eine Dose sprechen, andere als würden sie ihr Micro gleich aufessen. 

Einen Vorschlag hätte ich noch.
"Neu ist immer besser" äh, nein....weniger ist mehr.
Wie wäre es, dass nur IHR eine Live-Konferenz macht, das ganze streamt und parallel dazu einen Live-Chat.
Meiner Meinung nach würde das vollkommen reichen, wir als Zuhörer können immer noch Live Fragen stellen,
es gibt weniger Probleme und die Qualität könnte man auch steigern, da man evtl. Skype Konferenzen machen könnte.
So machen das einige meiner Lieblingscast und die Interaktivität reicht vollkommen aus.

Ansonsten weiter so.


----------

